

The Freelancer’s Guide To Recurring Revenue - toumhi
http://planscope.io/blog/the-freelancers-guide-to-recurring-revenue/

======
blairwadman
Great post. I have notice a big difference in the attitude of prospective
clients since I wrote a book (aimed at my peers). Casually mentioning that I
wrote a book on the topic often results in - "what? wow!" type of reaction.
Literally no-one else they have spoken would have even thought of writing a
book, so it really lifts you up the perceived authority ladder.

~~~
tnorthcutt
That's a great point! I hadn't considered looking at things that way - doing
things to teach your "peer" audience can still earn you trust from your
"client" audience. I suspect that can work the other way around as well.

------
bdunn
After talking with a bunch of people at MicroConf last week, I noticed that a
lot of consultants were having a hard time bridging the gap between selling
their time and selling products.

Happy to answer any questions.

~~~
gadders
What would you say is the "minimum viable product" for something like this? I
was thinking of writing a book as an intro to project management, but was
unsure whether I'd need to do 50 pages or 500.

~~~
bdunn
Remember back in grade school when our teachers would require that we write 20
page reports double-spaced?

We all knew that was bullshit, right? Same applies for books.

As long as the amount of value derived from the information outweighs the
cost, it's a worthwhile purchase. Don't worry about the length. Write what
feels natural, price it accordingly, and slap a 100% moneyback guarantee. If
someone doesn't feel it was worth the price, don't take their money.

~~~
gadders
Thanks! :-)

